# Portable recorders...Sony PCM-D50?



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this. 

I'm looking at getting basically a one unit recording solution for ease of use and transport. It's gonna be used to record bands live, practice sessions, dialog, musical ideas, etc. Basically everything. I'm not looking for the utmost sound quality, but i would like it to be good. I do need it to be able to handle very loud performances(125db) without overloading too bad. 

I'm looking at the Sony PCM-D50 right now for about 500 bucks. The other models I am looking at are the Olympus LS-10 and the Roland Eidirol. Does anybody have experience recording with these units, or this type of recorder? I don't. 

This is the Sony.

http://bssc.sel.sony.com/BroadcastandBusiness/DisplayModel?m=10013&sm=0&p=10&sp=83&id=90227


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I guess that means that no one has experience with these or cares. Well I guess whichever one I decide to get I'll just post up a review on it.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Its a bit off topic for this part of the shack, which is concerned with measurement kit for room acoustics and EQ. Best try the folk in the MultiMediaLand Production section http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/multimedialand-production/


----------

